# Never Too Early To Start Planning



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, I stayed away from the mountains for 1 year and I miss them. So, as I sit here at work, my mind wanders off to next years vacation plans.








So, DS will be 5, DD will be 1.5. DW and I have discussed doing Mt. Rushmore, Yellowstone, and Grand Tetons. I like National Parks/Forests, and she enjoys those, but likes nice little resort towns as well (read Banff, Estes Park, Durango, etc), so I figured we would stop by Jackson as I remember that had some shops and such. So, now I'm at a loss of what else to do. For the sake of arguments, we'll assume 3 weeks and 1 of those will be traveling to/from.









I know there is some beautiful National Forest land just north of Yellowstone, but as I look at the map I wonder about going out the west entrance and what is out there in Idaho and Utah. I'm also a little fuzzy on the details and can't miss spots. Last time I was through this area I was probably 13 yrs old, so it will have been 20 years and not everything is crystal clear.









Ok, so suggestions for stuff in the area


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathen, the DW and i were thinking alont he same lines as for a trip next year. Although id like to hit Yellowstone, Tetons, Rushmore etc. Its been 20 years for me as well. We did Banff a couple years ago and loved it and have family in Sun Valley, Idaho. Cant do it all in one trip but were trying to narrow it down. I thinking it would be a good idea for you to go ahead and get that F450 you have been wanting, then you can tow both our TT's out there.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, boys







, I believe it may have been before your time, but there has been some talk of an '08 Rally in that general area (Montana/Wyoming...). No firm Rally place or dates have been decided, but Kath & I will  be travelling west (Tetons, Yellowstone, others?) for 3 weeks at the end of July/start of Aug '08 and would love to hook up with a Rally if it works out.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey, that would be great!








I'll probably have to be out there earlier though. My employer has been forcing us to take a week vacation over the 4th of July while our plants are shut down. Therefore I have to line up with that. Of course things can always change....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Nathen, the DW and i were thinking alont he same lines as for a trip next year. Although id like to hit Yellowstone, Tetons, Rushmore etc. Its been 20 years for me as well. We did Banff a couple years ago and loved it and have family in Sun Valley, Idaho. Cant do it all in one trip but were trying to narrow it down. I thinking it would be a good idea for you to go ahead and get that F450 you have been wanting, then you can tow both our TT's out there.


I might have convinced DW that I need a bigger truck.... Last night she said "whatever makes you comfortable"... but unfortunately I think the F450 might be pushing my luck.








I think as long as I stay away from Dualies, she won't know or care on the specifics though.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

That trip is what we are talking about for next year. I was about 8 the last time I saw it.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Just did that trip. DO NOT MISS driving the Beartooth Senic Highway from NE Yellowstone gate to Redlodge MT. I liked it better than the drive across Rocky Mt NP in Colorado. We were there in First week of June and lakes were still mostly frozen, there were snowboarders and 4 mountain Goats passed within about 50 ft of truck. Dont' pull your trailer there though. We got halfway up the pass and saw a guy with a Chevy Blazer wrestling with a disconnected coleman popup. He had tried 4 times to get across the pass and had stalled down each time. He had wife and baby in car and was about totally exhausted and he didn't know how he was going to get home. Luckily, we still had our trailer hitch from before we got our 5vr and were able to hook his camper to the Chevy diesel and pull him over the pass. Anyway, it is one of the most spectacular drives I've ever made right up there with going to the Sun road in Glacier.
Also if going to Rushmore, be aware that there are some tiny tunnels in the area particularly in and out of Custer State park near Rushmore and in the Needles area. No way to fit a trailer through there. Our Silverado by itself was a terribly tight fit.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

You were away from the mountains for an entire year and you're still alive? That is truly amazing. And quite sad I might say.


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Well, boys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great idea! We did the Tetons and Yellowstone last year but that was before we had the OB. I lived in Montana for 8 years and never made it to Mt. Rushmore and would like to take the kids before the teenage aliens invade their bodies...would love to meet everyone at a Rally









Gwen


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rtavi said:


> Just did that trip. DO NOT MISS driving the Beartooth Senic Highway from NE Yellowstone gate to Redlodge MT. I liked it better than the drive across Rocky Mt NP in Colorado. We were there in First week of June and lakes were still mostly frozen, there were snowboarders and 4 mountain Goats passed within about 50 ft of truck. Dont' pull your trailer there though. We got halfway up the pass and saw a guy with a Chevy Blazer wrestling with a disconnected coleman popup. He had tried 4 times to get across the pass and had stalled down each time. He had wife and baby in car and was about totally exhausted and he didn't know how he was going to get home. Luckily, we still had our trailer hitch from before we got our 5vr and were able to hook his camper to the Chevy diesel and pull him over the pass. Anyway, it is one of the most spectacular drives I've ever made right up there with going to the Sun road in Glacier.
> Also if going to Rushmore, be aware that there are some tiny tunnels in the area particularly in and out of Custer State park near Rushmore and in the Needles area. No way to fit a trailer through there. Our Silverado by itself was a terribly tight fit.


I spoke with my Dad and confirmed that last time we were out there, we pulled the family pop up over Beartooth with a Chrysler Minivan (The old 3.3L engine)








It's funny because his statement was that he didn't remember it being one of the worst roads we went on







. In those days I can remember travelling roads where the minivan couldn't get about 20 mph due to the grade. Hopefully I can get a diesel before the trip so I can yank the OB over the pass.








Does anyone remember what the max grade on that road is?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Im getting excited just thinking about this !!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Nathen, the DW and i were thinking alont he same lines as for a trip next year. Although id like to hit Yellowstone, Tetons, Rushmore etc. Its been 20 years for me as well. We did Banff a couple years ago and loved it and have family in Sun Valley, Idaho. Cant do it all in one trip but were trying to narrow it down. I thinking it would be a good idea for you to go ahead and get that F450 you have been wanting, then you can tow both our TT's out there.


I might have convinced DW that I need a bigger truck.... Last night she said "whatever makes you comfortable"... but unfortunately I think the F450 might be pushing my luck.








I think as long as I stay away from Dualies, she won't know or care on the specifics though.








[/quote]

maybe she won't even notice?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

3ME said:


> That trip is what we are talking about for next year. I was about 8 the last time I saw it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

rtavi said:


> Just did that trip. DO NOT MISS driving the Beartooth Senic Highway from NE Yellowstone gate to Redlodge MT. I liked it better than the drive across Rocky Mt NP in Colorado. We were there in First week of June and lakes were still mostly frozen, there were snowboarders and 4 mountain Goats passed within about 50 ft of truck. Dont' pull your trailer there though. We got halfway up the pass and saw a guy with a Chevy Blazer wrestling with a disconnected coleman popup. He had tried 4 times to get across the pass and had stalled down each time. He had wife and baby in car and was about totally exhausted and he didn't know how he was going to get home. Luckily, we still had our trailer hitch from before we got our 5vr and were able to hook his camper to the Chevy diesel and pull him over the pass. Anyway, it is one of the most spectacular drives I've ever made right up there with going to the Sun road in Glacier.
> Also if going to Rushmore, be aware that there are some tiny tunnels in the area particularly in and out of Custer State park near Rushmore and in the Needles area. No way to fit a trailer through there. Our Silverado by itself was a terribly tight fit.


An Outbacker to the rescue!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

would like to take the kids before the teenage aliens invade their bodies...
Gwen
[/quote]
Ha!Ha! tha is the most interesting way I have heard it put!







My grandaughter is 3 and my her parents are dreading the teen years.......hmmmmmmmmm....do you suppose they have very clear memories of how *they* were? When they talk about having to face the teen years, an evil laugh comes out of me


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Im getting excited just thinking about this !!!


so is my dog!







She looovvveessss Montana!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Im getting excited just thinking about this !!!


so is my dog!







She looovvveessss Montana!








[/quote]
I think someone is angling for 4000 posts.








What happened, did the Why Post thread quiet down?!?!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK - I have just announced the stake-in-the-ground for _Wolfwood's Wild Westward Wanderings _ on the "Rally in Montana" thread.



> OK - we're getting closer! There will be (at least) a mini-Rally somewhere in the Mtns of the West (Which ones? Who knows! But likely to be the Tetons) sometime during July 26 - Aug. 9, 2008.


The mini-Rally is currently planned to be Wolfie/Kathy, Doxie/Rick, & PDX_Doug/Shannon *AND* Tadger, Seeker, Cricket (& friends?), & PDX_Doug_Dog_Cowboy. Any others interested? Can we turn this into a full-fledged Rally? Should we start a separate thread?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> OK - I have just announced the stake-in-the-ground for _Wolfwood's Wild Westward Wanderings _ on the "Rally in Montana" thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You go Wolfie! Yeah, a separate thread might be in order as a back up plan to get people thinking. I will pm the Montana rally starter and see what I can do to help and see what we can do to get some dates for that. Ok?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> OK - I have just announced the stake-in-the-ground for _Wolfwood's Wild Westward Wanderings _ on the "Rally in Montana" thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You go Wolfie! Yeah, a separate thread might be in order as a back up plan to get people thinking. I will pm the Montana rally starter and see what I can do to help and see what we can do to get some dates for that. Ok?[/quote]

Well - at the moment we have 2 active related threads indicating a lot of interest but no decisions or progress. I only gave our dates thinking that might move the discussions forward and maybe those dates could become the "Montana Rally" dates. Then at least part of the puzzle ("When?") would be solved. Next step would be "Where?. When you talk to the "Montana rally starter", see what she thinks about "our" dates. How 'bout the rest of you? Do these dates work for you? If these don't work for others...then planning goes in a different direction (and I'm out of the "Montana Rally"....which is ok). Not everyone can make it to every Rally every year. If there are enough who really want to start planning now...and these dates work for all/most of you...we think that's great....but we sure don't want to impose our vaca dates on others.

IF we can agree on the dates, then we can consolidate all these ideas & interest in Going West next summer into a new thread...and focus our energies there, letting these others fade off into the sunset like







Gene Autry







&







Roy Rodgers/Dale Evans







always did.... Whatchathink?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> OK - I have just announced the stake-in-the-ground for _Wolfwood's Wild Westward Wanderings _ on the "Rally in Montana" thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You go Wolfie! Yeah, a separate thread might be in order as a back up plan to get people thinking. I will pm the Montana rally starter and see what I can do to help and see what we can do to get some dates for that. Ok?[/quote]

Well - at the moment we have 2 active related threads indicating a lot of interest but no decisions or progress. I only gave our dates thinking that might move the discussions forward and maybe those dates could become the "Montana Rally" dates. Then at least part of the puzzle ("When?") would be solved. Next step would be "Where?. When you talk to the "Montana rally starter", see what she thinks about "our" dates. How 'bout the rest of you? Do these dates work for you? If these don't work for others...then planning goes in a different direction (and I'm out of the "Montana Rally"....which is ok). Not everyone can make it to every Rally every year. If there are enough who really want to start planning now...and these dates work for all/most of you...we think that's great....but we sure don't want to impose our vaca dates on others.

IF we can agree on the dates, then we can consolidate all these ideas & interest in Going West next summer into a new thread...and focus our energies there, letting these others fade off into the sunset like







Gene Autry







&







Roy Rodgers/Dale Evans







always did.... Whatchathink?

[/quote]
I pm'd her with your dates (July 26 - Aug. 9, 2008.) and asked if I can do something to help firm up something. Us PNW'ers will not let you down!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I pm'd her with your dates (July 26 - Aug. 9, 2008.) and asked if I can do something to help firm up something. Us PNW'ers will not let you down!


Hope not...or Seeker will just have to have 'words' with that one called "Cricket"....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

careful, Cricket has connections throught the PNW and Tadger and Seeker could get their hair messed up


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

It all sounds good to me. My DH and I were talking about a "cool mountain" camping trip. Even with all our "first year with TT camping" enthusiasm and couldn't wait to go this year we about died in the heat this summer.







So, 1st lesson for us was "don't go if over 90 degrees". So, I hope to see this start to take shape so we can plan! It would be our first rally!









Oh, I just love having something to look forward to like this,







and to meet some of you fine folks.

HEIDI


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> Oh, I just love having something to look forward to like this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwww shucks







Heidi, how'd you hear about us fine PNWer's??


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> It all sounds good to me. My DH and I were talking about a "cool mountain" camping trip. Even with all our "first year with TT camping" enthusiasm and couldn't wait to go this year we about died in the heat this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems that, any more, its dreaming of "next year's trips" that gets us thru N.England w-w-w----, N.England w-w-w----, N.England cold stuff!!


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Oh, I just love having something to look forward to like this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwww shucks







Heidi, how'd you hear about us fine PNWer's??








[/quote]

I guess I am psychic







or was that psyco -- my doctor says I always get them confused!

Heidi


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> Oh, I just love having something to look forward to like this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwww shucks







Heidi, how'd you hear about us fine PNWer's??







[/quote]
I guess I am psychic







or was that psyco -- my doctor says I always get them confused!

Heidi[/quote]

Tawnya, I believe Heidi said "some of you fine folks". Besides, is there anyone on this Forum who HASN'T heard about "all you fine PNWer's" with...uh...with amazing...simply amazing...frequency?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Oh, I just love having something to look forward to like this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwww shucks







Heidi, how'd you hear about us fine PNWer's??







[/quote]
I guess I am psychic







or was that psyco -- my doctor says I always get them confused!

Heidi[/quote]

Tawnya, I believe Heidi said "some of you fine folks". Besides, is there anyone on this Forum who HASN'T heard about "all you fine PNWer's" with...uh...with amazing...simply amazing...frequency?









[/quote]

you mean other people know about us?


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Okay--it's me--the "Montana Rally Starter".







There hasn't been much progress made on the Montana rally planning yet as we pretty much are not home during the summer--camping and activities for the girls as much as possible since the Montana weather and hunting season limits our camping time.







So, to make a long story short, I have not dropped the ball or forgotten about dates or anything of the sort. School starts tomorrow and labor day is our last camping trip, so that frees up my time to get on the ball and get the project rolling.

What do you suggest--do I start another thread with another poll? From the last poll, I figured people were more interested in Glacier than Yellowstone, but looking at this thread people are interested in going into Wyoming as well, so maybe Yellowstone would be better. Okay you PNW'ers--give me some suggestions on the next step to take--I hate to research campgrounds in one area and then we decide to shoot for another area.

Thanks!!

Brenda


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

As of now these dates sound feasible for us. the DW plans on being on maternity leave (no announcement, still "waiting") for the summer and i have plenty of vacation time. we will follow this closely and are excited to be part of something.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

outbackinMT said:


> Okay--it's me--the "Montana Rally Starter".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I'm gonna be her partner in crime on the hunt! Personally, we will go wherever the majority wants.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

curiosity....

is a few days at Glacier and a few days at Yellowstone out of the question? or the Tetons? i havnt laid out a map yet so im asking this blind....


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey--if you're in the mood for travelling, hitting Glacier, then yellowstone then the tetons is not out of the question. We drove from Glacier to Billings (Northwest to East side of state) in about 9 hours, so to go to Yellowstone from Glacier would probably be around that amount of time as well.

Tripp Hammer is going to be in the Kalispell area this coming weekend and is going to check out a couple of campgrounds for me--he wrote down the proposed dates and will see if there's any availability there. There's one campground outside of West Glacier that looked like they could really hold a lot of people plus they would do a pig roast if we wanted. So, I'll keep you all posted on his findings.

Thanks!

Brenda


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We usually take our vacation the last week of July and are tentatively planning for 2 weeks next year so these dates could probably work for us if we decide to do the Rally. We were leaning a bit more towards Glacier just because we haven't been there in quite a while. We were in Yellowstone just a couple of years ago. Although going to more than one place sounds good, I'm not sure that's a good idea for a rally. Maybe too much confusion and hard with logistics. But maybe others could plan to meet up casually before or after the set dates in other areas as their time permits. Anyway this is just my suggestion. We are seeing if we can make it work for next year. I will be watching the posts.

Thanks, Kelly


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> We usually take our vacation the last week of July and are tentatively planning for 2 weeks next year so these dates could probably work for us if we decide to do the Rally. We were leaning a bit more towards Glacier just because we haven't been there in quite a while. We were in Yellowstone just a couple of years ago. Although going to more than one place sounds good, I'm not sure that's a good idea for a rally. Maybe too much confusion and hard with logistics. But maybe others could plan to meet up casually before or after the set dates in other areas as their time permits. Anyway this is just my suggestion. We are seeing if we can make it work for next year. I will be watching the posts.
> 
> Thanks, Kelly


Kelly, I ditto that on not wanting to make the rally a "multi-destination" Pick a place and stay. It will take us maybe 3 days to get to Montana and 3 days back, weather permitting, etc. So once we hook up,







we don't want to leave until he have to! DH will have the vacation time, but just best for us would be 1 destination. Colorado is also a nice destination place - But as long as the temperatures are 85 degrees and below, we don't care where we camp. Tom and I don't "HOT" camp - we learned our lesson earlier this year. We are looking forward to participating in this rally.









HEIDI


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I agree that a multi-destination rally would be difficult. But making the rally a stop on a multi-destination vacation may be an option for us. if it worked out for others as well that would be great. After a long trip out, i can understand not having to pack up until we were ready to go home. So i can appreciate your point. I have never traveled this far with the TT.


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

We could'nt make a rally next year, we are going to Yellowstone in 2009, taking my parents for their 50th ann. 
We stayed in Yellowstone last year and had a blast. The KOA, in West Yellowstone, was a great place and would be a nice locale for your rally. The KOA in Cody was nice, but very windy and dusty. There is plenty to see and do in Cody.The KOA in the Tetons (Jackson Hole) was ok, but very cramped. We found Jackson Hole way to trendy and touristy.....

When we go back in 09', its going t be just Yellowstone. Last year we were gone for a month, but only in Yellowstone for about 2 weeks, but next time.........

Kirk


----------



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

ntputter17 said:


> We could'nt make a rally next year, we are going to Yellowstone in 2009, taking my parents for their 50th ann.
> We stayed in Yellowstone last year and had a blast. The KOA, in West Yellowstone, was a great place and would be a nice locale for your rally. The KOA in Cody was nice, but very windy and dusty. There is plenty to see and do in Cody.The KOA in the Tetons (Jackson Hole) was ok, but very cramped. We found Jackson Hole way to trendy and touristy.....
> 
> When we go back in 09', its going t be just Yellowstone. Last year we were gone for a month, but only in Yellowstone for about 2 weeks, but next time.........
> ...


Kirk.

We are planning a trip to Yellowstone next summer. We will be traveling from the Denver CO area and would like to know where you would recommend to camp other than the KOA's? We will have about 9 days to make the trip. If anyone







has suggestions, let us know. We will have Grandma, 2 teen boys and us (Dad &Mom) in our 25rss.

Thanks!
coloradoos


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey folks--

I think there's been a misunderstanding--this has never been a multiple location rally. I am only planning on one place for a rally. There are others that are coming from multiple locations that would like to make it a rolling rally, and that is great. I was simply trying to fit in a location and dates that would work for the people who want to go to multiple locations since a lot of us are limited on the dates (and places) we can take our vacations.

I hope that clears up the confusion.

Brenda


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Not quite sure there was any confusion. sounds like we all are in agreement!







Maybe i was misunderstood, Ill restate my intended thought.... we would make it to the rally, where ever it was decided, and potentially go on to another destination (either before or after).

Please dont make it harder that it needs to be. Having you help coordinate is a wonderfull !!! I agreee with you 100% make the rally 1 destination and if there are spin offs before or after so be it.

Thanks!!! As time progresses, maybe i can offer some help of some sort. like coordinating the "easterners" as they move westward... Kind of like a lewis and clark type of thing.









will there be a new thread started for this?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> ...... like coordinating the "easterners" as they move westward...


No small undertaking!!!! I do like the L&C reference....maybe we'll call our Westward journey 'SEA TO SHINING SEA"....(one of the best books I've ever read!!)


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> ...... like coordinating the "easterners" as they move westward...


No small undertaking!!!! I do like the L&C reference....maybe we'll call our Westward journey 'SEA TO SHINING SEA"....(one of the best books I've ever read!!)
[/quote]

That's cool... we will pick the trail up from Kansas City. We really are wanting to make this rally. And we are right along the Lewis and Clark trail! Wagons Ho!!!































HEIDI


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Ok, I stayed away from the mountains for 1 year and I miss them. So, as I sit here at work, my mind wanders off to next years vacation plans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having just done this. We liked the area / town of Dubois WY ( east of Tetons ). The freeway there from the Tetons is being rebuilt and should be finished by next year. The WY DOT even put out a CD to listen to while waiting in traffic. We didn't wait that much but it was an interesting CD.

Colter bay in the Tetons was a nice place to use as a base. We didn't make it to the Yellowstone west entrance this time but it had some nice shopping a few years ago. Jackson is pretty built up lots of fancy shopping. Nice wildlife art museum in Jackson. It you like wildlife and art I would recommend it. Gardner at the north entrance doesn't seem as commercialized.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Ok, I stayed away from the mountains for 1 year and I miss them. So, as I sit here at work, my mind wanders off to next years vacation plans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having just done this. We liked the area / town of Dubois WY ( east of Tetons ). The freeway there from the Tetons is being rebuilt and should be finished by next year. The WY DOT even put out a CD to listen to while waiting in traffic. We didn't wait that much but it was an interesting CD.

Colter bay in the Tetons was a nice place to use as a base. We didn't make it to the Yellowstone west entrance this time but it had some nice shopping a few years ago. Jackson is pretty built up lots of fancy shopping. Nice wildlife art museum in Jackson. It you like wildlife and art I would recommend it. Gardner at the north entrance doesn't seem as commercialized.
[/quote]
Thanks for the tips!








Oh great, wildlife art... this is going to be an expensive trip!








When she sees it, we'll have to go shopping for some...The last painting we got in the Rockies was in Banff. I had to convince my wife that there was a bear hiding behind the rock, because the painting with the bear in front of the rock was over twice as much








Of course I've also been thinking about upgrading the truck prior to the trip too. That makes things even more expensive.









I've been researching a little, and it looks like we will have limited camping opprotunities due to the trailer length.








Has anyone stayed in the surrounding National Forest Campgrounds? I'm having problems figuring out if I'll be able to wedge my 28 into any of those.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> I've been researching a little, and it looks like we will have limited camping opprotunities due to the trailer length.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent! You'll be saving us the search... Let us know what you find (or how much wedging it actually took)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> *Of course I've also been thinking about upgrading the truck prior to the trip too. * That makes things even more expensive.


Of course you will...how else will you get that mural home? What a thoughtfull husband!

[/quote]

"Oh but Dear, I would love to buy that painting for you if I hadn't just spent everything on that diesel gulping rig in the parking lot."


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> *Of course I've also been thinking about upgrading the truck prior to the trip too. * That makes things even more expensive.


Of course you will...how else will you get that mural home? What a thoughtfull husband!

[/quote]"Oh but Dear, I would love to buy that painting for you if I hadn't just spent everything on that diesel gulping rig in the parking lot."







[/quote]

"After all we've been through together Dear, and how well you know me.... surely you would have expected this. Nah...you don't expect me to believe that you didn't plan ahead? You're always such a joker! Which do you like better - this 4'x6' mural or that lifesize wood carving over there ?"


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> *Of course I've also been thinking about upgrading the truck prior to the trip too. * That makes things even more expensive.


Of course you will...how else will you get that mural home? What a thoughtfull husband!

[/quote]"Oh but Dear, I would love to buy that painting for you if I hadn't just spent everything on that diesel gulping rig in the parking lot."







[/quote]

"After all we've been through together Dear, and how well you know me.... surely you would have expected this. Nah...you don't expect me to believe that you didn't plan ahead? You're always such a joker! Which do you like better - this 4'x6' mural or that lifesize wood carving over there ?"
[/quote]
Ok, that's exactly how it will go (except for the option of getting both







)
So what you're saying is that I should get the 8' bed on the truck?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> *Of course I've also been thinking about upgrading the truck prior to the trip too. * That makes things even more expensive.


Of course you will...how else will you get that mural home? What a thoughtfull husband!

[/quote]"Oh but Dear, I would love to buy that painting for you if I hadn't just spent everything on that diesel gulping rig in the parking lot."







[/quote]

"After all we've been through together Dear, and how well you know me.... surely you would have expected this. Nah...you don't expect me to believe that you didn't plan ahead? You're always such a joker! Which do you like better - this 4'x6' mural or that lifesize wood carving over there ?"
[/quote]
Ok, that's exactly how it will go (except for the option of getting both







)
So what you're saying is that I should get the 8' bed on the truck?







[/quote]

*"BOTH? WOW!!!  After all these years - you can still surprise me!!! "*















yeah - 8' bed might be a good plan....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, so the planning is solidifying and we've made the reservations that we are going to. (I don't like to be too tied down to a schedule)








So, here's the map:









The only real can't miss timing is July 3rd in the black hills. We're excited to see fireworks over Mt. Rushmore!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone have any favorite campgrounds in Colorado ? We are considering spending a few days there, our 14y/o likes to trail ride his bike, other than that we are looking for a nice campground.
Scott


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Anyone have any favorite campgrounds in Colorado ? We are considering spending a few days there, our 14y/o likes to trail ride his bike, other than that we are looking for a nice campground.
> Scott


What part of Colorado?

Carey

ps what kind of a bike? hardtail, full suspension, downhill?


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Anyone have any favorite campgrounds in Colorado ? We are considering spending a few days there, our 14y/o likes to trail ride his bike, other than that we are looking for a nice campground.
> Scott


What part of Colorado?

Carey

ps what kind of a bike? hardtail, full suspension, downhill?
[/quote]

Since I have NEVER been in Colorado I am not really sure other than I would like to avoid Denver.

he rides a Trek hardtail (not sure on model#) and a small trick bike that he custom assembled from parts he bought, he works at a bike shop so he always runs into items. Around here he rides the State park bike trails.

Scott


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Anyone have any favorite campgrounds in Colorado ? We are considering spending a few days there, our 14y/o likes to trail ride his bike, other than that we are looking for a nice campground.
> Scott


What part of Colorado?

Carey

ps what kind of a bike? hardtail, full suspension, downhill?
[/quote]

Since I have NEVER been in Colorado I am not really sure other than I would like to avoid Denver.

he rides a Trek hardtail (not sure on model#) and a small trick bike that he custom assembled from parts he bought, he works at a bike shop so he always runs into items. Around here he rides the State park bike trails.

Scott
[/quote]

I was just wondering. My kid likes to ride the ski resorts in summer. He has an Iron Horse full suspension 8 inch travel free ride bike. It costs about 30 bucks a day for a lift ticket. You ride the trams up and then ride down on the bike, but its pretty extreme stuff.. He might enjoy that, they rent downhill bikes at the ski resorts. You need hydo disc brakes and lots of suspension.. Try Breckenridge or Winter Park, or even Keystone if you want to let him try that.

Here are some trails in mostly Northern Colo. Thats where most people go so they can also see Rocky Mtn Natl Parkclick

If you come down here to Southern Colo. You could stay at the Royal Gorge and do lots of biking around here.. But its hotter around here in summer, 100+ and Northen Colo stays cooler.

There are some nice Campgrounds around Lake Isabel in the Wet mtns. Lots of trails there too.

Colorado Springs is nice also with Pikes Peak and garden of the gods. Cripple Creek is nice too.

Maybe figure where you'd like to visit and we could help you out.. Colorado has tons and tons of trails. The state is 300 miles tall and 400 miles wide. Dont know what your interests are, sight seeing, rafting, 4x4n, going for drives up Pikes Peak, horse back riding etc.. So what do you guys like to do?

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Castle Rock Outbackers has a nice webpage showing lots of rv parks.

Try This!Click

Carey


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan,
I was hoping to follow you on this trip but the DW will be 4 weeks away from delivering #3..... You may have to postpone your trip till next year so we can go together.....


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Nathan -

When are you planning to be in Yellowstone and where are you staying?

Happy Camping
Steve


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

So any new info on a rally this summer?

My schedule is flexible. Basically free from May to October.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We have reservations at Madison June 23-26th and at Grant for the 26th through the 29th. We'll be heading south into the Tetons after that and will head out to end up at Mt Rushmore for the Independance day fireworks!








There is a mini rally at Rafter J bar on July 3rd







.
I think Calif Jim is going to be in the park at the same time, although the RV parks in West Yellowstone seem to be most popular due to hookups.

I'm disappointed that DT is busy as I was planning a Nascar style draft the whole way to Wyoming to improve my fuel economy!


----------

